# Child Immunization



## hasmelt (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there, 

New in Dubai from Canada. Any idea where to take your infant child for vaccinations in Dubai? HAs any one tried any government hospital services here as I believe they are free. Checked with some doctors and they charge a fortune for a child immunization, don't know if you had any good or bad experience. 
Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you have medical insurance? I am afraid you do not have too many options but to go to a private clinic - I do not think (I may be wrong) there is free medical care available for expats


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just my personal opinion but I would rather pay a fortune than go to a free government clinic in Dubai for my child's vaccinations because of hygiene, lack of care, etc.
However, I did a bit of research online and found that if your child is born in the UAE, then yes, you can get free vaccinations. All you need is the UAE issued birth certificate. They do say to be careful and a little vigilant when it comes to hygiene, etc as some of these places are not up to standard.
If your child is not born in the UAE, then you will need to pay for the vaccines.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

To be clear your child does not have to be born in the UAE to avail the free immunization services. Your child needs a government health card. Call health services and they can tell you which is your primary clinic. You can apply for one there or at the nearest hospital.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I stand corrected.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, I stand corrected.


Well you know how things change weekly around here 
Who knows what next week will hold for us


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet you, starting next week, all expats will have to pay for the vaccines now that their secret's out


----------

